
I made a site for Swift programming jobs – it's free to post vacancies - philhudson91
http://www.swift-jobs.com
======
brudgers
Curious if the site was written in Swift.

~~~
philhudson91
In the future hopefully it will be :) At present it's just a little ironic.

